
The Jedi Packet Trick takes over the Deathstar (2010) [pdf] - peter_d_sherman
http://www.alchemistowl.org/arrigo/Papers/Arrigo-Triulzi-CANSEC10-Project-Maux-III.pdf
======
peter_d_sherman
Selected Excerpts:

"PCI-to-PCI transfers are not marshalled by the OS o PCI-to-PCI between the
NIC and the GPU"

[...]

"a PCI card has DMA over the whole RAM o we can play in memory and the OS
shall never know"

[...]

References

"Broadcom firmware development kit:
[http://www.broadcom.com/products/communications_processors_d...](http://www.broadcom.com/products/communications_processors_downloads.php)
[Not currently online, use Wayback Machine or Google keyword search]

Papers by John Heasman (ACPI, BIOS and PCI rootkits):
[http://www.nextgenss.com/research/papers/](http://www.nextgenss.com/research/papers/)
[Not currently online, use Wayback Machine or Google keyword search]

Implementing_And_Detecting_A_PCI_Rootkit.pdf Network Interface Firmware Back
Door with Tigon2, eEye Industry Newsletter, 25th April 2007,
[http://www.eeye.com/html/resources/newsletters/vice/VI200704...](http://www.eeye.com/html/resources/newsletters/vice/VI20070425.html)
[Not currently online, use Wayback Machine or Google keyword search]

A. Singh, Mac OS X Internals, Addison-Wesley, 2006,
[http://osxbook.com/book/bonus/chapter4/efiprogramming/](http://osxbook.com/book/bonus/chapter4/efiprogramming/)

Rowan Atkinson, “Blackadder”, BBC TV series."

Author's Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/cynicalsecurity](https://twitter.com/cynicalsecurity)

(My thoughts: Future Hardware/OS Designers should seriously think about these
and related issues...)

